# What should I make for dessert?



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Give me some help boy's. What is your favorite. This is for Christmas dinner and I have several choices I am thinking of.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

BOOZE! :wink:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Chocolate Silk Pecan!! 
I like apple pie too!! Drool


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea that pie sounds goodDrool


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I think you should make one of each. Drool I know that around here none of it would go to waste. Remember, Christmas only comes once each year. I'm sure no one would mind if you cut back in other areas to compensate, maybe skip the turkey.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with Lowtones..... it surely wouldn't go to waste....


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Well :confused-smiley-010 What are you making for Christmas?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, by the looks of the poll results I better make the Cheese cake and the pecan pie.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Geez.... I was kind of hoping for the fudge overboard cake... Oh well maybe next year...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Well, by the looks of the poll results I better make the Cheese cake and the pecan pie.


Drool Drool Drool 

Well I had to ask. LOL Now my mouth is watering.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Maybe you should make everything and give me the left overs:wink:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I may have to over ride that poll. I was really looking forward to the creme brulee. I have the inside track so maybe I can throw some weight around. :banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I may have to over ride that poll. I was really looking forward to the creme brulee. I have the inside track so maybe I can throw some weight around. :banana:


No overriding polls, they are always final. Suck it up, the Cheese cake and the Pecan Pie aren't going to kill you!!!

Drool Drool


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wait.......



....are you gunna make some for your good friends here on GuitarsCanada?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

I would love to, but delivery might be a problem :banana:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> I would love to, but delivery might be a problem :banana:


I guess its the thought that counts.



Even though it would be a little better with a belly filled with cake/pies :tongue: .


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

and the winner was?...

mmm silky chocolaty pecany pie sounds like a pure deeeelight. I hope it was the winner. Easy recipe? Maybe I can have my woman make one up.. None


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Late response.

My vote was for Creme Brule.

Made correctly, it's my favourite.


Hope your dinner was memorable.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I actually managed to twist her arm into making the Creme Brulee. Turned out great. The Pecan Pie as well. Sorry I over ruled the poll None


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I actually managed to twist her arm into making the Creme Brulee. Turned out great. The Pecan Pie as well. Sorry I over ruled the poll None


That's it I'm not taking any of your polls serious from now on. :tongue:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Everything turned out great. I could have used some help with these potato's :banana:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

nice potatoes:banana:


----------

